# The great RUNNING debate: 12 months vs 18 months!



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey everyone,

So as Whistler is starting to get a little older, stronger, calmer (well, he still wants to lick our faces off...), wiser? and more energetic, I wanted to ''re-open'' the running debate.

I spoke to my vet and she felt as though that at 12 months that we could start running with him. I questioned her extensively on cartilage and growth and she felt as though he would most likely be past the growth period (growth plates) and that more than likely he would just get more mass (musculature) and that it would be ok to have him accompany us for runs. She did state however not to overdo it at first as he would not have had any exposure to continuous sustained runs.

That being said, I wanted to know if there are any V breed specifics that I should be aware of in developmental physiology that would contra-indicate or suggest postponing to 18 months. ( I am quite aware that V's develop slower) 

He is left off-leash as much as I can since he's been a young pup therefore he does get a lot of stop and go running already.

I'm not looking to get him out on pavement, but would be considering to take him out on trail runs 3 or 4 times a week for 5 to 10 kms a run. 

Later when he's past the 18 months - 2 years well I'd take full advantage of HIM trying to get ME in shape 

Let me know what you think!

AT


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

a Very simple answer - let the pup or adult tell you when it is time to give it a rest or give up - the V's heart is bigger than it's brain - that meens reading the signs to stop - as a V owner it is better to be behind them than make them stay up with you ! they will run till they drop !


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Astro turns 2 in a week. Started running a few weeks ago. A few months waiting might give a lifetime of benefits. Are you willing to risk that and regret it when he's older and in pain.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Aca you already have the answer - running with them & not with you - I hunt mine & always want them in front - the only way you will ever know how the pups are doing - they set the pace - you limit it !


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

REM is right on!

If you take the pup on off lead walks already the pup is running and I would imagine often waiting for you to catch up. 

I started running with Mac at 12 months old in our off lead wooded trails. It basically worked the same as when I was walking except we were closer most of the time as he didn't need to wait as long for me to catch up or I didn't need to call him back as often so I reckon he was running about the same amount of time as when I was walking.

Now if we are talking on lead running well for that I would start on soft surfaces only until 2 years old. So on grass is fine but pavement really isn't a good place for puppy joints. 

Also you mention that you want to do 3 to 4 times a week of 5 to 10KM. That will be fine in time but if you are already doing this please work up to it with your pup and not just throw them right into the those distances.

On lead running is always more stressful so doing this too often while you pup is still pulling is also risky on their shoulders and other joints. 

I do cani cross which is great fun.

http://www.cani-cross.co.uk/


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

I haven't run with him at all, and he's over 7 months now. He has lots of offleash time where he sets the pace and runs around with other dogs on hikes and walks. So, he has never had any constant continuous pounding on his joints. I won't run with him on pavement til he's close to two years old. I'm wondering basically if you guys think with your experience that running on soft trails at 12 months is ok.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

born36, just saw the link! Looks like fun!! I will check if we have the same here in Canada 8)


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We run Miles (1yr) a bit more on lead now that he is the full 12 months. When he was 6 months we took him on off lead trail runs with him in the lead and we would follow. We limited the mileage to 3-4 miles, and he never seemed tired. Now that he is a full year and he is demonstrating increased energy and we have more difficulty tiring him, we had a long conversation with our vet and breeder who determined he is ready. We run 6-8 miles and try to keep as much off lead as we can and majority is on trail or the beach. Once he is 18 months we won't try to avoid pavement as much as we do now. 

I guess there are guidelines but also considerations on what is best for your lifestyle and pet. Miles was so energetic after 3 miles that he was getting into trouble and we weren't getting stuff done in the house because he was so wild. Now with the longer runs in the morning, he is calm for the morning, and ready to go again for his lunch walk. We are all a lot happier now and even though we run him longer now we are putting great effort into making sure we protect his developing body as much as we can while also getting him the exercise he needs.


----------

